# NATO, ZULU, Maratac....WHOA!! Differences?? What One for Suunto VECTOR??



## NalaJr (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey all,

I just started seeing all these watches on these military style straps. They are starting to grow on me a bit and I would like one for my Black Suunto Vector. One problem is that I don't know what the difference is in all these straps, the NATO, the ZULU and the Maratac. I'm sure there are more, but I don't know of them.

Can someone tell me what the difference is in the straps?

What do you think would look good on a BLACK Vector, Solid, striped or what?
If anyone has pics of their Suunto on one of these straps, I would really like to see it as I am unsure if I would like it or not.

Thanks for your time and help.

Nalajr


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

Maratac is a brand; all of the straps below are Maratacs.

So "nato" is basically a description for a strap (usually in nylon; now even in leather) that has 4 rings and is long enough to be used over a jacket or wetsuit. Additionally, nato straps have an extra piece of nylon that runs from the buckle side, underneath the watch and then loops through (see link).

In general, nato (4 ring) straps are longer than zulu straps, which have only 2 rings. Below, the green, black an striped straps are natos. However, the green and black are also a zulus.



















Zulu is a material description (for canvas straps). Usually zulu straps are thicker than the normal canvas natos. They can come with 4 rings like the above green nato/ zulu or they can have only three rings like the one below.










The striped one below is a zulu and the black and green are zulu natos. The tan strap is another version of a military strap (also a Maratac) that went away with the rings. It is about the same size as a 2-ring zulu; however, thinner.









Hope that helps ...


----------



## NalaJr (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I have a headache!!


Thanks for the info and the pics. It does help clear things up a bit.

Great looking pieces too.

Do the extra rings hurt your wrist at all? They look like they would get in the way and be uncomfy. I am guessing they are there for the extra LONG length of the strap, is that right?

Thanks again,
Nalajr


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

The two extra rings beneath the watch can be used in such a way as to take any strain from the springbars of the watch if you loop the strap correctly through the rings:
Ballistic nylon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

cheers, Sedi


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

Sedi said:


> The two extra rings beneath the watch can be used in such a way as to take any strain from the springbars of the watch if you loop the strap correctly through the rings:
> Ballistic nylon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Good point! But, for me -using the strap in this manner is not very comfortable. I prefer this way ...

click: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/basics-installing-nato-strap-lum-tec-step-step-instruction-608267-post4444977.html


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

rukrem said:


> Good point! But, for me -using the strap in this manner is not very comfortable.


Yes, on some watches it can indeed be slightly uncomfortable. On my Suunto X-Lander it works perfectly. On some other watches it doesn't.

















cheers, Sedi


----------



## NalaJr (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and info everyone. Great looking setups.

The thing about my Vector is that I don't think I could use a strap like these right out of the box. The Vector doesn't have lugs like the X-Lander above does. Suunto sells a strap with elastic and nylon and it comes with adapters that allow the strap to be used. A strap like these wouldn't fit without that plastic type adapter. If anyone has any of those adapters they aren't using, get in touch with me as I'd like to get some without having to buy the whole strap too.

If anyone has any Vector pics with one of these straps on it, please post them as I am curious as to how it looks and is attached.

Thanks for the time and help.

Nalajr


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Yes, you're right - the Vector uses the so-callled "C-clips" (because they look like the letter "C"). On those it might even be possible you can't use a 5-ring strap at all because the lugs are too far apart. I guess there should be pictures somewhere here on the forum of a Vector with a nylon strap. There are of course Zulu straps withoug the extra piece of strap underneath the watch.

pics found:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/new-suunto-97847-post601517.html#post601517
https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/vector-zulu-maratac-bands-75196-post458437.html#post458437
https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/my-beat-up-scratched-vector-281182.html

cheers, Sedi


----------



## blues_srv (Dec 25, 2011)

I just got an xlander military and want to throw on a zulu strap. I like the set up you have without the extra material bundled on the side which most of the pics show. It provides a much more clean look IMO. Did you have to cut or modify the strap at all to make it work? Also, is that a 22mm?

Cheers!


Sedi said:


> Yes, on some watches it can indeed be slightly uncomfortable. On my Suunto X-Lander it works perfectly. On some other watches it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlowTwitch (Dec 16, 2011)

hey man- here is a GREAT video on youtube that should and will help you decide what strap best suits your needs. Enjoy! Maratac Watch Straps and how to wear them. - YouTube


----------



## jimmy jones (Aug 6, 2009)

Great video! thanks for sharing.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Can anyone provide feedback on the durability of Maratac brand straps (specifically their NATOs)? I'm particularly concerned about how well the holes are heat-sealed, as this is often the place where fraying starts on my straps, sometimes very soon after purchase. I have so far found that straps from TSS have the best heat-sealed holes, just wondering if Maratac does this well or not. And if there are any other sources of NATOs that hold up really well (timefactors?), I'm all ears. 
Thank you!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

blues_srv said:


> I just got an xlander military and want to throw on a zulu strap. I like the set up you have without the extra material bundled on the side which most of the pics show. It provides a much more clean look IMO. Did you have to cut or modify the strap at all to make it work? Also, is that a 22mm?
> 
> Cheers!


Sorry, just saw your question now - I didn't cut the strap - by looping it through the 2 extra rings a lot of the length is used up. And I believe it is 22mm - the strap is from timefactors.com btw.

cheers, Sedi


----------

